# Nine Pines Open Pleasure Show Series!!



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Nine Pines Open 
Pleasure Show Series
_"Where its always a pleasure to show"_










*OVER $16,000 IN SERIES CASH AND PRIZES
ESTIMATED $5,500 EACH SHOW CASH/PRIZES

$2500 IN SEPERATE YEAR END AWARDS FOR EACH DIVISION 
OVERALL GRAND & RESERVE

ROUGHOUT TRAINING SADDLES FOR OVERALL 
HIGHPOINT ENGLISH & WESTERN HORSE

TOP TRAINER/RESERVE SERIES AWARDS 

7 BIG MONEY CLASSES 
14 DIVISIONS PER SHOW*










NEXT SHOW DATE:
September 20, 2014

*Nine Pines Website:*
Nine Pines Open Pleasure Show Series - Home

*Nine Pines Facebook Page:*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Nine-Pines-Open-Pleasure-Show-Series/1472779772948296










A note from Ale:
Hey there guys and gals! This is Nine Pines Open Pleasure Show Series! Located at the Warren County Fairgrounds in Phillipsburg, NJ! I currently work at the show and thought it would be awesome to share the series here with everyone! We are always looking to have more people enter the classes; the list is endless. All ages and experience levels are more than welcome at the show. We are really looking to gain more entries for barrels, poles and keyhole events that are held at the end of each show. So please check out more information, share with your buddies and lets get together for the next Nine Pines show!! Thanks in advance to anyone interested.​


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

*Bumping to spread the word of Nine Pines* <3


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

That show looks like a lot of fun! I wish I were close enough that I could reasonably go )8


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Good luck and hope your attendance is high!


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

If I lived on that side of the country id be there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

@Zexious - Oh my goodness, it is so much fun. Especially because there are all kinds of events that take place in the course of the day. They even have 3 mini classes to kick off each show! 

@waresbear - Thank you darling. The attendance is always nice, but we would love to see more people out there showing  

@Rideordie112 - Hehe thats too bad! Though I am sure there are so many wonderful shows out where you live as well


----------

